# Looking for Breeders in Europe



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Maybe contact breeders of apricots not in Europe and ask about contacts overseas . . . Arreau, Patriot, NOLA. An internet search will show their web sites.

I have no experience with this breeder in Poland but have heard of them through other breeders.









Morelowa Radość Standard,Poodle,Toy Poodle,Chihuahua Kennel


Morelowa Radość Standard,Poodle,Toy Poodle,Chihuahua Kennel, Debica. 978 likes · 6 talking about this. Hodowla pudli dużych płowych (morelowych,czerwonych),pudli toy oraz chihuahua(FCI) Kennel...




www.facebook.com


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Sarahlovesdogs said:


> I'm looking for a standard apricot boy and ideally would love him to be really big (I've always loved big dogs and I'm very active so I would like him to be by my side in everything I do!) and calm (he'll be a family dog). However, I live in the Middle East at the moment. Can anyone please give me the details of any reputable breeders in Europe who I can contact? Any help would be very much appreciated. Thank you.


Tania Libkind in Israel, Sunshine Poodles, might be able to give some advice


----------



## Sarahlovesdogs (Feb 13, 2020)

That's great, thanks so much for your help.


----------

